# Overhand Right!



## Transk53 (May 12, 2015)

Don't use this one, or at least did not use this one, preferred a straight right. Those of you that fought at competition level, how do you, or did, employ this particular punch? Really interested in hearing some stories if I may.


----------



## elder999 (May 12, 2015)

Over the jab or the hook, and only against fellow right-handers.  Works for me because I'm kinda tall....and I *was* kinda mobile.

Ken Norton was a pitcher in H.S......here's my favorite overhand KO from back in the day:


----------



## K-man (May 12, 2015)

Actually I watched the video *Tez* posted on the Shotokan thread earlier and actually thought how effective that girl's overhand strike was.

In case you missed it ...


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 13, 2015)

You have to know the overhand right if you want to get around those bodyguards on the Jerry Springer Show.


----------



## Transk53 (May 14, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> You have to know the overhand right if you want to get around those bodyguards on the Jerry Springer Show.



That still going!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

It is a great strike and really effective when thrown at the right time!


----------



## Transk53 (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is a great strike and really effective when thrown at the right time!



Have you ever used it in a bout? Or is there like an equivalent with the arts you have studied and mastered?


----------



## Drose427 (May 14, 2015)

When I boxed (and even now sparring with my MMA/Boxing friends) I never liked the overhand right.

Not that I think its useless or anything, its a heavy punch that usually ends up being pretty fast too!

But it's hard on the shoulders, and the last thing I wanna do is go to throw one in the first or second round and tear my shoulder out.


----------



## Transk53 (May 14, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> When I boxed (and even now sparring with my MMA/Boxing friends) I never liked the overhand right.
> 
> Not that I think its useless or anything, its a heavy punch that usually ends up being pretty fast too!
> 
> But it's hard on the shoulders, and the last thing I wanna do is go to throw one in the first or second round and tear my shoulder out.




I got that jar on the shoulder. I never boxed though, just spared mainly with a friend, and the local gym, but not a lot there though. Always kind of seemed like a "slugger" to me rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Way......... back in the day I used it maybe once or twice in a kickboxing match.  Gloves were bigger so personally I did not use it much.  I am more of a cross person myself.   I do use it more now while sparring with mma style gloves.  I through a ridge hand all the time which has a similar motion but more out to the side.


----------



## Transk53 (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Way......... back in the day I used it maybe once or twice in a kickboxing match.  Gloves were bigger so personally I did not use it much.  I am more of a cross person myself.   I do use it more now while sparring with mma style gloves.  *I through a ridge hand all the time* which has a similar motion but more out to the side.




Cool. I'll look that one day. You were a kickboxer?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

So far back in the day...... So far!


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2015)

Your shoulder rolls  forward  and you get an extra inch of reach. The punch does not have to be a huge bomb everytime. You can just roll the hand over.


----------



## Shai Hulud (May 15, 2015)

Tactically speaking, I use overhands to create distance and break up a clinch (in which case it can actually be more of a shove), or as an aggressive combative when I'm trying to gain ground against an opponent and close in. Feinting it works often too.


----------



## Transk53 (May 15, 2015)

Interesting. Tried bopping them in the ears?


----------



## Transk53 (May 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Your shoulder rolls  forward  and you get an extra inch of reach. The punch does not have to be a huge bomb everytime. You can just roll the hand over.



With the extra extension of my right shoulder, it jars a bit, but can also throw my balance a little.


----------



## Shai Hulud (May 15, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Interesting. Tried bopping them in the ears?


Nope. Sambo fighters wear helmets. Wouldn't serve me much, I'm afraid.


----------



## Transk53 (May 15, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> Nope. Sambo fighters wear helmets. Wouldn't serve me much, I'm afraid.



Oh right, guess not.


----------



## drop bear (May 15, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> With the extra extension of my right shoulder, it jars a bit, but can also throw my balance a little.



As far as balance you should throw it with your head off line.


----------



## Transk53 (May 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> As far as balance you should throw it with your head off line.



Yeah. My balance needs a little thought though sometimes.


----------



## drop bear (May 16, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. My balance needs a little thought though sometimes.



It depends how you throw and if you are using head movement or not.


----------



## Transk53 (May 16, 2015)

drop bear said:


> It depends how you throw and if you are using head movement or not.



Under normal circumstances for sure. Hence why I have always had to work a little harder with certain posture and balance stuff. With boxing, it is a little less of an issue due to being stand up and all.


----------

